# DNS timing out



## mrsbuzzy (Apr 23, 2006)

My website is timing out. We just purchased our own server. We have Microsoft Server 2003, MySql, MyPhp, IIS and Hosting Controller.

the website name is: parent-2-parent.com
our ip is: 68.178.232.99
the IP to our server is different.

I don't know where the error is. But, I also noticed that I am not sure I have the "Computer Name" set up correctly. It's set to workgroup not domain. When I try to join a domain I get this error:

Note: This information is intended for a network administrator. If you are not your network's administrator, notify the administrator that you received this information, which has been recorded in the file C:\WINDOWS\debug\dcdiag.txt.
An error occurred when DNS was queried for the service location (SRV) resource record used to locate a domain controller for domain parent-2-parent.com.

The error was: "No records found for given DNS query."
(error code 0x0000251D DNS_INFO_NO_RECORDS)

The query was for the SRV record for _ldap._tcp.dc._msdcs.parent-2-parent.com

If anyone has any ideas please let me know! Thanks!
Dawn


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

You have setup the DNS for the site right? You need to in the domain name control panel, setup the nameservers for your server... if you have no DNS server, you can get one at zoneedit.com for free, for a certain number of queries per month. 

HTH, let me know if I was too vague.


----------

